# Collection For Sale North Bay Ontario



## Reelpro (May 5, 2019)

Hello I have a large collection of vintage bottles and glass insulators, as well as some vintage pottery

Having an open house sale day Sat June1, Sunday June 2

Everything must go - estate sale 

THX MIKE

mike@reelpro.ca


----------



## RCO (May 5, 2019)

do you have any pictures or a list of what's available ?


----------



## TROG (May 6, 2019)

Hi, Just wondering if you have any Pot Lids. Thanks


----------



## RCO (May 22, 2019)

managed to get pictures of what's for sale from the seller . one shelf is literally packed full of various bottles , a lot of variety . old jars , milk jugs , soda bottles , insulators , liquor bottles , small corked bottles


----------

